# MINI and John Cooper: How the two met



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

'Cooper' is a name plastered on the back of nearly every MINI, but where did it come from? From the MINI GP to the classic Mini XCar Films tells a little bit of its story. This was published last year, but still some interesting history of the 'Cooper' name, and some sweet GPs as well.

https://youtu.be/rAG8-Sirv54?list=PL0a16lfLrWtxn2nT7VnWeRynobT8HtQQX


----------

